# "Fire Tiger" Pattern Clouser



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Tried to tie up a fire tiger pattern clouser To resemble the popular crankbait. Great for peacock and largemouths.  Tiger striped Rabbit strip on top , Chartreuse bucktail on bottom , Red lead eyes. Opinions please , Good or bad. 
Thanks , Cody.


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

Great color pattern, clousers ride hook point up. So you should invert the materials.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

> Great color pattern, clousers ride hook point up. So you should invert the materials.


X2


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd fish it, but yeah, I'd fish it more inverted.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks , ill whip some up inverted here soon. In the process of moving , so a little messy.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

The weight of the eyes will flip it over if they are tied on top (which it looks like they are). So you tied it right, you just photographed it upside down. Add some black bar markings with a sharpie and it will be perfect.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

The orange has black tiger stripes , you just can't tell cause of black background. I do plan on adding them all throughout though.
Thanks , Cody.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Man I still tie flies with colors incorrect and usually dont catch it till I'm waiting for the glue to dry!


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

That is great looking. do invert it though. I've found those colors to attract many species in fresh and salt using it in crank baits, plastic worms, jigs in salt, etc.


----------

